# Achtung - Betrifft MS BootVis



## Hinterwäldler (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Heute fand ich im Supportzentrum diese zwei Meldungen:

510178 - Das Tool Bootvis steht nicht mehr zum Download zur Verfügung
Das Tool
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx? scid=kb;de;510178

821581 - Leistungs-Ablaufsverfolgungsdaten aus dem Programm "BootVis.exe" fehlen oder sind beschädigt
Wenn Sie eine Leistungs-Ablaufsverfolgung durchführen, indem Sie das Programm "BootVis.exe" auf einem Intel Pentium 4-Computer verwenden, auf dem die Hyper-Threading-Technologie aktiviert ist, sind die Ablaufverfolgungsdaten möglicherweise beschädigt...
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx? scid=kb;de;821581

Das Elend mit Herrn BG nimt kein Ende. Glücklicherweise habe ich keinen P4 sondern nur einen Duron.

Der bessere Ersatz ist allemal TuneXP 1.5 von David Hanefelt - DriverHeaven.net
Download http://downloads.zdnet.co.uk/0,39025604,39079091s,00.htm

Euer Hinterwäldler


----------



## das_omen (29. Juni 2004)

*re: bootvis*

Hi!

@ hw


Verwende doch Linux dann hast du mit BG nichts mehr zu schaffen.


Tschau

das Omen


----------



## Hinterwäldler (30. Juni 2004)

*Seltsame Empfehlungen*

Hallo das_Omen 


> Verwende doch Linux dann hast du mit BG nichts mehr zu schaffen.


 Ähnliche seltsame  Argumente aus deiner Taste habe ich irgendwo schon mal gelesen. Ein wenig verstehe ich dich ja. Bitte tue uns allen den Gefallen und mache es nicht so wie bisher in anderen Foren. Viel besser wäre es, du erklärst uns mal ganz ausführlich, wie du jetzt einen PC mit WindowsXP fehlerfrei ohne BootVis auf Touren bekommst. Schreib mal ein Tut, das würde uns alle freuen und wäre auch eine echte Alternative zu deinem kritischen Einzeiler. 
Ok?
_


----------



## das_omen (2. Juli 2004)

*Bootvis*

Hi!

@ hw

Ich weiss nicht wo der Satz kritisch ist. Sicherlich hast du den selben Satz schon mal gelesen. Auch dort bist du mir eine Antwort schuldig geblieben. Und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich ihn hier noch mal gechrieben. Vieleicht antwortest du mir hier mal darauf. Du verreisst alles von Microsoft. Kannst mir aber keine Begründung bringen warum du nicht Linux benutzt. Du als Freeware verfechter müsstest doch Fan von diesem System sein oder nicht?


Tschau


Das Omen


----------



## Hinterwäldler (2. Juli 2004)

Ohne Kommentar

Da es sich hier um eine persönliche Auseinandersetzung und nicht um Fachbeiträge handelt, bitte ich den Thread zu schliesen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Juli 2004)

Müllbeitrag Nummer 1000000...

CLOSED!


----------

